# Reservoir emptying/filling



## johnnycheech (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking for a method to fill/empty my reservoir. My tank is quit a bit away from a water source so I need some kind of pump to empty it mainly. Wondering what people use?


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 18, 2009)

Get a 400 gph pump from hydro store/hardware store, attach long hose, drain to sink, or outside.  To fill, put pump in sink, plug sink and fill with water and run the hose to your reservoir

If your water source is a sink faucet, they flow at about 120 gph, so you'll have to turn off the pump intermittently while filling reservior so the pump doesnt run dry, kinda PITA but it works


----------



## MrNorCal (Nov 20, 2009)

To drain my tank I do exactly the same thing, I attach a hose to a pump and pump it to the bathroom. To fill my tank I have a reverse osmosis filter hooked up under my sink. It has a switch and a hose running from it. I connect the hose to a float valve in a 55 gallon drum and turn on the R.O. When its full, it stops it. Then I just wrap up the hose and put it under the sink until next time. The 55 gallon drum is in my grow room, so when it's full I put the pump and hose in it and pump the water into my reservoir. If you don't want a R.O. filter theres no reason you couldn't make a set up like this coming straight from the tap.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2009)

MrNorCal said:
			
		

> To drain my tank I do exactly the same thing, I attach a hose to a pump and pump it to the bathroom. To fill my tank I have a reverse osmosis filter hooked up under my sink. It has a switch and a hose running from it. I connect the hose to a float valve in a 55 gallon drum and turn on the R.O. When its full, it stops it. Then I just wrap up the hose and put it under the sink until next time. The 55 gallon drum is in my grow room, so when it's full I put the pump and hose in it and pump the water into my reservoir. If you don't want a R.O. filter theres no reason you couldn't make a set up like this coming straight from the tap.



How do you pH and nute your water if it is pumped directly from the RO to the drum and then to the res?


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 5, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How do you pH and nute your water if it is pumped directly from the RO to the drum and then to the res?


 
couldnt you just pH and nute the water once the res is full?

i have a question about the reverse osmosis filter.  the only ones that i've seen are ones that are designed to filter the entire house's water...can this same type be used directly under the sink as described?  i'm interested in this.  tired of carrying water lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

thats what i do....i keep at least 50gal of RO on hand to top off my res. i just replace what needs to be replaced, turn on the pump for a few, take a reading and adjust ppm's accordingly...i usually wait 24 hr before i adjust the ph


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 5, 2009)

we picked up an RO at sams club for under the sink.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 5, 2009)

I just drilled a 25mm hole in my garden shed wall and used a tank fitting, like the one below.  Used a quick connect brass fitting on one end and a toilet tap on the other connected to 19mm poly pipe.








When I want to fill the 250 litre res I just hook it up to the garden hose and let her rip.

Let it sit for a while, add nutes, check pH, adjust if required, forget about it for a couple of weeks, and repeat process.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

RO filters have a "product" line and a "waste" line that allows 3/4 of the water entering the filter to bypass the RO membrane thus cleaning the particulate matter from the membranes surface..some RO filters some with a garden hose adapter but you'll still need a drain line hookup for indoor use. homedepot has some 5 micron 3 stage filters for less than $200..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

johnnycheech said:
			
		

> Looking for a method to fill/empty my reservoir. My tank is quit a bit away from a water source so I need some kind of pump to empty it mainly. Wondering what people use?


warning!!!! if you try to buy a 400 gph pump from home depot, they will charge you 10x what the hydro stores charge..


----------



## DonJones (Dec 5, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY,

I'm not challenging what you said about Home Depot over charging, but boy around Spokane, the situation is just the reverse.  In fact one hydro store told me to go to HD or LOWES buy all of my pumps, including getting a shrub sprayer and a pump from either of  them to build a cloner instead of buying one of their $200+ cloning machines.

Sometimes, PETCO is another good source of pumps, including drain/fill, circulating and air as well as air stones.  IF you use their PETCO brand stuff, I've found at least here locally their prices beat PETSMART, WALMART and the hardware box stores.

Since they use their own stuff in their saltwater aquariaums which have sometimes thousands of dollars of exotic fish in them, I would thinki they must be pretty reliable.  I know if I had thousands of dollars at risk, I wouldn't use unreliable crap regardless of who made it.  It is easy to conceal the brand name of the pumps you are using on your stock tanks so that no one would ever know that you weren't using the store's brand.  NOT only that, but PETCO sells several other name brands that are considerably more expensive than their house brand.

Good smoking everyone and SHOP around for equipment before laying down your hard earned money, and if your money comes easy enough that you can afford to throw it away, I know most of use here will be happy to accept it.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 5, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm curious now.  When I decide to go hydro, I figured I would just use a 12 volt bilge pump.  They're cheap and reliable...

hXXp://store.waterpumpsupply.com/runo12vodcbi.html


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> PUFF MONKEY,
> 
> I'm not challenging what you said about Home Depot over charging, but boy around Spokane, the situation is just the reverse. In fact one hydro store told me to go to HD or LOWES buy all of my pumps, including getting a shrub sprayer and a pump from either of them to build a cloner instead of buying one of their $200+ cloning machines.
> 
> ...


wow !!! that is different..i tried to buy a 360 gph from hd and it was 100 something...i got the 1050 gph for my 4x8 from a hydro store for 60.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 6, 2009)

Now that I think about it a little closer, he said to go to LOWES not HD.  I know in some types of products there is a huge difference in price and/or what they carry.Glad you found a better deal.

Good smoking.


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2009)

dude dont just buy your euipment from hydro stores many actually most of the stuff you eed you'll find at home improvement hardware stores i only get ferts and medium stuff directly related to growing from gardening stores the pumps electricity items fans etc... i get from different places there's a huge difference in price. i saw submersible pumps that cost over $100 that do the same work in GPH and durability as a $25 pump from another store. and the lights too are way more expensive in hydro stores


----------



## MrNorCal (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry I didn't answer your question H.G., looks like I never subscribed to this thread. Once I get it in the res I add nutes then PH. My table only fills once a day, so I have plenty of time without worrying about table filling while I'm working.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 6, 2009)

MrNorCal,

Please explain how to subscribe to a thread.  I've accidentally done it but don't know how I did it.

In detail please.

Thanks man.

Good Smoking everyone.


----------



## MrNorCal (Dec 8, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> MrNorCal,
> 
> Please explain how to subscribe to a thread.  I've accidentally done it but don't know how I did it.
> 
> ...



Hey whats up Don, to subscribe to a thread just go towards the bottom of the page and there's a box that says thread tools on the left side. In the box 3 lines down it will say Subscribe to this Thread. Click that and it will take you to a new page, hit add subscription.


----------

